# Brine for 30lb of smoked salmon.



## lspencer23 (Sep 1, 2018)

I have 30lb of king salmon that i need to smoke this weekend. I am looking for some suggestions of new brines as i am wanting to try something new this time. Also what is a good ratio of salt that i should use for that much? I usually use mortons. Canning and pickling salt.Or would it be better to break up the batches?


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm not sure what your using now for a rub, but my go-to for salmon is pretty simple.

Per gallon of water add(disolved):

2 cups Kosher salt
1 cup B/S
1/2 a squeezed lemon
1 tablespoon each of garlic and onion powder.
1 teaspoon of white pepper.

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 17, 2018)

I dry brine my Salmon, and usually only do 3 pound batches. (Because it comes from Sam's Club in a 3 pound bag.)
I brine overnight in the fridge.
1 cuppa Kosher Salt, 4 cuppa brown sugar. ***
Rinse, dry, pelical, smoke 6 hours, using Bears Steps for temperature ramp up.
I can also recommend Bears recipe for smoked salmon.

*** This is a very old way to cure Salmon, or about any fish. Very basic, and I like it for very basic Sm00ked Salmon for my Salmon Dip/Spread.

After it has cooled, I vacuum bag it with a sprinkle of Parsley flakes for use later and freeze. I also put my smoked, repackaged, salmon back in its original bag so I know when I done it.
Herb Good is where I gathered this method of dry brining.

(You can see I'm old school by my Blue, underlined Links I share.) :rolleyes:;)

I would do batches if I had 30 pounds of Salmon. Say 5 pound piles? That way you could try different recipes to find one you love.


----------

